# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frog,is it normal for them to hide?

## phoebe froggy

All the time?  :Confused:

----------


## John Clare

Microhylids (the family of frogs they are in) tend to hide a heck of a lot.  They will come out when humidity is high and there's food available.  They are mostly nocturnal frogs though too, which doesn't help matters.

----------



----------


## phoebe froggy

Thank you.I have only had them 2 days but havent seen them  :EEK!:

----------


## phoebe froggy

Here is one,Augustus Gloop,do you think he is male?

----------


## phoebe froggy

This is the other Fats Domino,his throat is blacker

----------


## googie

Hi Guys:

We are having the same problem.  We have had our guy about 1 week.  He burrows all the time.  Temp/humidity seem good.  I have seen him eat three crickets only.  If I dig him out, he quickly "back tunnels" under the substrate again.

He is a cool looking little guy, but unfortunately we never see him !

Anything we can do to?  I was thinking about reducing the depth of the substrate, so my son could at least see his head, but it doesn't seem fair to frog to do this.  :Confused: 

Googie

----------


## missclick

my chubby stays buried constantly until night when she sits in her bowl, or to eat.

----------


## Wormwood

They are like toads, they perfer to hide most of time.  They really should be called "chubby toads" .. heh.

Hiding doesn't mean they are stressed, it's just more comfortable for them to be buried in substrate or in a hidey log.

It also doesn't help that they are a *nocturnal* species.

On that note though, if you do have kids, or the tank is a in a high noise/traffic room they might be extra hidey.   Might want to move them to a less used room and it might improve how often they are out.

----------

